# I think my boyfriend is Stupid.



## Mcap (Nov 27, 2011)

Need help and can't find any good answers. 

Just purchased a Slimline 5 LNB with 4 outputs and a HR21-100 receiver.
We ran ONE line out of the Slimline 5 LNB into the back of the HR21-100 and couldn't get any type of signal.
The dish is aligned according to our area. 
It looks as though we might need a power inverter or a multiswitch or both. 
Directions that came are worthless and we are getting conflicting directions on the internet. 
Should we be running four lines to multiswitch and power inverter?
Is it bad to hope he falls off the roof???


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You really need to ask this in the DIrecTv forum, but to answer your question, you need two coax cables from any of the 4 outputs on the LNB to your receivers two LNB inputs. Set the satellite setup to Slimline 5/Multiswitch (its build into the LNB). If you dont get anything then your dish is misaligned, or you have bad connections, or the electronics are not working.

Note, for HD you will also need a baseband converter on each input.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, NO power inserter for an LNB that has four connectors on it. That's only for what is known as an SWiM LNB (which will have only one connector on it).

Simply setting dish to specified numbers isn't aligning it. That's just a vague starting point.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> You really need to ask this in the DIrecTv forum,


Reluctantly opting out of rebuttal to thread title while chuckling into my hand.


----------



## Mcap (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow Thanks for the Quick response! He did try two coax cables from the LNB into the receiver. Didn't work.


----------



## Mcap (Nov 27, 2011)

Do we need a baseband converter to get at least a signal?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, assuming the LNB works, and the DVR works, and the cables are good...then the dish has to be pointed wrong. Use the signal meter on the dish, set it to satellite 101, and try to find it by slowly sweeping the dish from east to west. If nothing, reduce the elevation 5 degrees, sweep east to west and increase the elevation 1 degree at a time, and repeat until you get a signal. Sweep slowly. You will get satellite 101 without the BBC.


----------



## Mcap (Nov 27, 2011)

There is no signal meter on the dish. We purchased a separate one but it didn't register any signal. I think maybe I need a smarter boyfriend.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No, just two cell phones. Have your boyfriend turn the dish, while you watch the signal meter on the tv. Set it to satellite 101, and the page that shows ONE transponder (not the page that shows all of them). Have him turn it slowly, then when you see the signal jump up on the meter, have him stop and go from there.


----------



## Mcap (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok we will try in the morning. Thank you Devinir!!!


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

This might help ? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148507


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a note;

BBC = B-Band Converter


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

What a supportive boyfriend or girlfriend the OP is. :lol:

Once you have successfully obtained a good signal on the 101 there is a specific process you do called dithering to get the 99 and the 103 to fall into place. One of us can explain once you get to that point, just so you know and you don't go back and forth with him on the roof trying to get them all high.

110 and 119 are adjusted with the skew, the "rotating part" of the dish, you can probably get those pretty good without dithering.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wouldn't Directv install it for free?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Mcap said:


> There is no signal meter on the dish. We purchased a separate one but it didn't register any signal. I think maybe I need a smarter boyfriend.


yeah tell him a real man would have had that working in about a half hour or so. haha

the link above by onan38 has a video in it that shows how to line up a KAKU dish. You likely have a second generation dish. post back while you guys are trying and some people will help you .


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I have nothing to add to this thread other than the fact that this is the best thread title I have ever seen in my years here at DBSTalk.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Why don't you just have D* align the dish properly? Why put yourselves thru all this? I feel sorry for your boyfriend...:lol:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would dump such person who is insulting me in a public such dumb way - we are not born as installers after all and it is professional job for many of others.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, he is stupid to put up with this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hrobbs said:


> Yes, he is stupid to put up with this.


He ?!

Are you cr&^% ? After what *she *posted here ?


> *Is it bad to hope he falls off the roof???*


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Why don't you just have D* align the dish properly? Why put yourselves thru all this? I feel sorry for your boyfriend...:lol:
> 
> Rich


:hurah::hurah:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> He ?!
> 
> Are you cr&^% ? After what *she *posted here ?


Maybe they have a black and blue relationship...


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Me thinks people are taking it too seriously.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad I stayed around and still follow these posts.

I'm 81 and don't climb on roofs anymore...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I'm glad I stayed around and still follow these posts.
> 
> I'm 81 and don't climb on roofs anymore...


I'm 43 and you won't find me up there either.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I'm 81 and don't climb on roofs anymore...


I'm 58....nothing against roofs in general, rook on my old house had asbestos shingles, good surface to walk around on, roof wasn't too steep either. House I'm in now is two story, has a steep roof, and has roofing tiles which are curved and slick.

I've been up there once, that was enough for me......


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd have to look at her before dumping her. Just kidding. This is funny.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

joed32 said:


> Wouldn't Directv install it for free?


Can't think of why they wouldn't :lol:
It's a DIY world for a lot of people, unfortunately.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Im thinkin he was up on roof couldnt get it working , she got to running her mouth and it all ended like this.

Warning OFFENSIVE Language in Video.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

If you're looking for a smarter boyfriend, I'll fix it for you.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

djwww98 said:


> If you're looking for a smarter boyfriend, I'll fix it for you.


Just send a picture of your boat, right?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

*No one has mentioned this but have you checked with Directv to be sure the receiver can be activated ????*
The receiver must be ownrd by the person that sold it to you not leased from Directv. The lack of knowledge shown in this thread suggests after you find the satellites you still may not be able to use the system.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Why don't you just have D* align the dish properly? Why put yourselves thru all this? I feel sorry for your boyfriend...:lol:
> 
> Rich


Yes, but I do like her Bikini Top!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, let's keep it family friendly.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

richierich said:


> Yes, but I do like her Bikini Top!!!


You do realize you are talking about what is probably a 15 yr old boy?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> You do realize you are talking about what is probably a 15 yr old boy?


I am talking about the Bikini Top in the Picture.

Yes, I am Aware that the Picture is probably Not the OP but probably just retrieved off of the Internet but I thought that my wife would like that Bikini, End Of Story!!! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This isn't really the place for discussion of the avatar.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sdirv said:


> I'm 58....nothing against roofs in general, rook on my old house had asbestos shingles, good surface to walk around on, roof wasn't too steep either. House I'm in now is two story, has a steep roof, and has roofing tiles which are curved and slick.
> 
> I've been up there once, that was enough for me......


That's why I bought a ranch house.

Rich


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Does the location of the dish allow for an unobstructive view of the southwestern sky? Check out your install location at www.dishpointer.com. You may have a neighbors tree or a taller building blocking your dishes view of the satellite. Moving the dish to another part of the roof or property may help.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I solved the mystery.



> Location
> new jersey


The tanning bed rays are interfering with the Directv signal.

Power down tanning bed. Wait 30 minutes for all rays to disperse and neutralize and then try the signal meter again.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> That's why I bought a ranch house.
> 
> Rich


I still like telling the story of when I got my dish installed in 2002 and the installer didn't have a 2 story ladder and none of his buddies did, so he DUCT TAPED 2 short ladders together. I was checking my insurance policy was paid up :icon_kiff.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> I still like telling the story of when I got my dish installed in 2002 and the installer didn't have a 2 story ladder and none of his buddies did, so he DUCT TAPED 2 short ladders together. I was checking my insurance policy was paid up :icon_kiff.


I've had to totem pole ladder sections to make a two story ladder to service my home on a couple of occasions. Used bailing wire in the first instance and just recently very heavy duty zip ties in the second.

And these were still scary enough, so theres no way I would trust duct tape. :nono:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy crap. Safety first guys.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> I've had to totem pole ladder sections to make a two story ladder to service my home on a couple of occasions. Used bailing wire in the first instance and just recently very heavy duty zip ties in the second.


Lets not overlook that satellite dishes can often be ground mounted or mounted on the side of the house with no ladder needed. So many folks overlook that its not an OTA antenna, height does not matter with the dish (assuming no tree or other obstructions).


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

NR4P said:


> Lets not overlook that satellite dishes can often be ground mounted or mounted on the side of the house with no ladder needed. So many folks overlook that its not an OTA antenna, height does not matter with the dish (assuming no tree or other obstructions).


A lot of people don't get that. "I want that at the top of that antenna tower, where the old one is" is a type of phrase I heard occasionally when I did installations.

You just can't fix stupid :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

ndole said:


> A lot of people don't get that. "I want that at the top of that antenna tower, where the old one is" is a type of phrase I heard occasionally when I did installations.
> 
> You just can't fix stupid :lol::lol::lol:


They don't understand that they're getting a signal from a satellite that is probably 25,000 miles away and a few dozen feet more in elevation will make absolutely no difference in signal strength as long as the view is good.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Groundhog45 said:


> They don't understand that they're getting a signal from a satellite that is probably 25,000 miles away and a few dozen feet more in elevation will make absolutely no difference in signal strength as long as the view is good.


i say that very same thing probably twice a week. Im a big fan of not using ladder at all. less time, less wire, less work.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

NR4P said:


> Lets not overlook that satellite dishes can often be ground mounted or mounted on the side of the house with no ladder needed. So many folks overlook that its not an OTA antenna, height does not matter with the dish (assuming no tree or other obstructions).


Oh I'm aware of this;

In fact my SL-5 dish is mounted above an eave only about 12 ft off the ground.

My totem-poling of ladders mentioned earlier to service the house was actually for installing bird spikes on top of these decorative arms under the eaves near the roof's apex to prevent pigeons from roosting up there at night.

The first light duty zip ties holding the spike strips were breaking due to weather deterioration and I was replacing them with heavy duty ones.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> I have nothing to add to this thread other than the fact that this is the best thread title I have ever seen in my years here at DBSTalk.


Agreed.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> They don't understand that they're getting a signal from a satellite that is probably 25,000 miles away and a few dozen feet more in elevation will make absolutely no difference in signal strength as long as the view is good.


Because people are both logical and ignorant at the same time. Most TV transmitters are anywhere from 5 miles to 100 miles away. The higher the antenna the better signal. Logic would dictate that for satellite which is even farther away you need to be at least equally as high.

Then the ignorance comes in because those same people have Sirius/XM and fail to realize their satellite _radio_ signal is being picked up from about 6 feet off the ground by an antenna the size of a domino.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh I'm aware of this;
> 
> In fact my SL-5 dish is mounted above an eave only about 12 ft off the ground.
> 
> ...


I was an electrician when wire ties first came out. They do come in grades. The white ones are for indoor use and the black ones are for outdoor use. I'm talking about wire ties you purchase at reputable electrical suppliers, not the ties Walmarts and their ilk sell.

Rich


----------



## B.Parent1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

hrobbs said:


> Yes, he is stupid to put up with this.


touche !


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh I'm aware of this;
> 
> In fact my SL-5 dish is mounted above an eave only about 12 ft off the ground.
> 
> ...


so let me get this straight ... you were up on a ladder to replace broken zip ties, on 2 ladders joined together by zip ties.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wallfishman said:


> so let me get this straight ... you were up on a ladder to replace broken zip ties, on 2 ladders joined together by zip ties.


Yep;

I used some of the heavy duty zip ties I bought (two large bags) to replace the light duty ones on the spike strips which were brittle and breaking to also join the ladder sections together.

The only problem is these new heavy duty ties are black in color and the decorative arms they are wrapped around are painted in the house's trim of white enamel. So needless to say the aesthetics aren't very good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good topic - you can dump anything here without be off-topic !


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

first picture ! best one !


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Some good candidates for the Darwin award.


----------

